# Ben Affleck is...the Batman.



## arnisador (Aug 23, 2013)

[h=1]Ben Affleck will play Batman in new movie[/h]​


> Ben Affleck will don Batman's cape and cowl, and fans aren't too thrilled by the news.
> 
> 
> Warner Bros. announced Thursday that the 41-year-old actor-director  will star as a new incarnation of the Dark Knight in a film bringing  Batman and Superman together.



This is insane! Aaaaaargh! I demand someone else! Adam West, even!


----------



## billc (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't know...he does a good non-expressive, quietly depressive character type almost okay...of course that is the exact opposite of what you need for batman but who is going to notice anyway...Superman vs. Batman will just be one of those quirky Art House films anyway...


----------



## Carol (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd love Batman with a Boston accent


----------



## sfs982000 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah I don't know about this at all.....


----------



## elder999 (Aug 23, 2013)

arnisador said:


> *Ben Affleck will play Batman in new movie*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iimagine if what the Internet would have been like when Michael Keaton was cast as Batman?

Apropos of that, the great Jack Nicholson gave Keaton (whatever happened to him?) some excellent advice on playing Batman: "Just let the *wardrobe* do all the work."

The question really isn't whether Affleck will make a believable Batman-it's whether he can play _Bruce Wayne_-and he should be able to do it at least as well as (_chortle!_) George Clooney......:lfao:


----------



## crushing (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope he teams up with Bluntman and Chronic in the next movie, _Chasing Ivy_.


----------



## Takai (Aug 25, 2013)

I am just not seeing it. It will be a major reinvention of the last incarnation played by Bale regardless. I suppose it could work but, it just doesn't peek my interest.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2013)

I will see it , of course, but I won't be happy about it!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2013)

[h=1]Breaking Bad's Bryan Cranston 'to play Lex Luthor in Man Of Steel sequel' [/h]
Now this I am fine with! But:



> According to Comic Book News Affleck has signed a 13-appearance deal with Warner Brothers for Batman.
> 
> 
> DC  is reportedly planning to feature all of their main characters  "liberally" in all of their movies to portray a more connected world  than what Marvel Studios has done so far, Comic Book News reports.
> ...



I can see Damon as Aquaman, but him and Affleck in the same superhero movie would make it hard for me to stay within the film's world.


----------



## Steve (Aug 27, 2013)

arnisador said:


> *Breaking Bad's Bryan Cranston 'to play Lex Luthor in Man Of Steel sequel' *
> 
> 
> Now this I am fine with! But:
> ...


I don't know about any of this.  I wasn't completely sold on that Man of Steel, although I'm glad it was successful enough to warrant future movies.  I'm still hoping that the Daredevil gets a reboot in the new Spiderman universe, but Affleck pretty much killed my favorite superhero ever.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 27, 2013)

Why Steve?  I do not get what most people are on about when they diss the Daredevil movie ... I loved it.  Great music, tragic love story, good action sequences ... what's up with people?

[video=youtube_share;K-Ax1XnkcY4]http://youtu.be/K-Ax1XnkcY4[/video]

Oh and for the record, I really, really, should not listen to that song ...


----------



## Big Don (Aug 27, 2013)

elder999 said:


> Iimagine if what the Internet would have been like when Michael Keaton was cast as Batman?


Oh that would have been AWESOME...
I saw that Batman opening night at the 101 Drive In in Ventura with my brother, the double feature was...
MR MOM.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 27, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I will see it , of course, but I won't be happy about it!



They could cast a 400 pound gorilla as batman and a certain number of people would see it.
The same is true of Superman and Wolverine.
Comic book geeks are something else. 
Although, they could cast (Forgive me for even suggesting this) Leonardo DiCaprio as Darth Vader and I'd go to the movie, or Joseph Gordon Levitt as Spock...
But, seriously, you comic book geeks are weird


----------



## Big Don (Aug 27, 2013)

oops


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2013)

Big Don said:


> They could cast a 400 pound gorilla as batman and a certain number of people would see it.



Guilty. Gorilla Grodd as Batman works for me!


----------



## Steve (Aug 28, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Why Steve?  I do not get what most people are on about when they diss the Daredevil movie ... I loved it.  Great music, tragic love story, good action sequences ... what's up with people?
> 
> [video=youtube_share;K-Ax1XnkcY4]http://youtu.be/K-Ax1XnkcY4[/video]
> 
> Oh and for the record, I really, really, should not listen to that song ...


It wasn't a complete failure, but the cheesy dialogue and horrible fight choreography was painful to watch.  The fight scene in the park was embarrassing to watch.  

The villains were the only good part of that movie.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2013)

Steve said:


> The fight scene in the park was embarrassing to watch.



That was the worst. The opening scene of him folding his money was effective, but after that--sheesh!


----------



## Steve (Aug 28, 2013)

But a gritty, dark daredevil movie could be awesome.  It just wasn't well executed.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2013)

I think the rights recently went back to Marvel so maybe we'll see a good Daredevil.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 28, 2013)

This fight scene, Steve?  [video=youtube_share;lznwPrj9tJs]http://youtu.be/lznwPrj9tJs[/video]  I put it in a foreign language so that you can see just how wrong you are .

Face the facts ... it's got Jennifer Garner in it ... so I am NEVER going to agree with you :kamiza rei:.

Even leaving that aside (which I am not ), I love the nod to the wacky stunt fights of the old kung fu movies.


----------



## Steve (Aug 28, 2013)

just wrong, Suk.  So wrong. 

There were moments in the movie that were great.  The sequence in the bar is great and was an example of how cool this COULD have been, had it carried through the entire movie:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 30, 2013)

OK, maybe this is just a matter of a mistake in how it is pronounced.  Maybe they meant _AFLACK_.
They could get the duck to play the part of the Dark Knight.  Gilbert Gottfried could use a payday.

Hey, couldn't be worse than what they have planned.  Just sayin'.


----------



## billc (Aug 31, 2013)

I liked the Daredevil movie but that fight in the park just screamed "we are actors with a few weeks of martial arts training," so it wasn't exactly the best part of the movie.  I think they did a good job portraying his radar...


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 31, 2013)

I just remembered that Ben Affleck is married to Jennifer Garner ... I don't think he much cares what we think :lol:.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2013)

billc said:


> I think they did a good job portraying his radar...



Yeah, I agree--I wish they could've carried his serious tone throughout the movie though. Spider-Man cracks jokes--not DD.


----------



## billc (Aug 31, 2013)

I was thinking about the Daredevil fight in the park...part fight, part flirting...and thought that the scene between Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt in Mr. and Mrs. Smith was so much better...and thinking of that scene led me to think...dump Afleck as Batman and get Brad Pitt to play him.  I saw Pitt as Achilles in Troy and he managed to pull off the role...so he would actually be able to do Batman and Bruce Wayne.  He also can fight well for an actor...think fight club and Troy...

The thing I really didn't like about the Batman trilogy was the fighting...it was always shot poorly and the compact techniques they used were poorly suited for a movie...the scenes were always too dark, shot too close, and the techniques weren't "big," enough for the big screen, they were also poorly choreagraphed...the only scene that wasn't bad was the one on the ice with the swords...that at least was well lit, well choreagraphed and suitable for a movie fight scene.

That fight with Bane in the last one...with all the fan boys drooling...was really disappointing.  

I support Brad Pitt as Batman...he actually is probably the best American actor today...


----------



## CNida (Oct 27, 2013)

I liked Christian Bale as Batman. I didn't care for the others, but I was still kinda young when the other Batman movies came out.

I liked Bale as Batman. I don't want to count out Affleck, but, I think some actor continuity would make for a better movie.

Look at the Avengers. True, the modern Hulk has had three different actors (Mark Ruffalo did it best in my honest and humble opinion), and the Captain America and the Human Torch -are- secretly the same person, but other than that they have had the same actors in all the Marvel movies as late.

Depicting Bale as the Dark Knight against the newfangled "Man of Steel" Superman would do wonders I think. Its much more believable. 

Why isn't Bale doing it, anyway?



____________________________

"A man who has attained mastery of an art reveals it in his every action." - Anonymous


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2013)

Bale pretty much said he was done. I don't think that Batman could live in Superman's universe anyway, personally.


----------



## CNida (Oct 27, 2013)

Captain America does okay in Marvels universe. So does Black Panther and lots of various heroes that lack traditional powers. I think Batman is gritty enough to do it. 


____________________________

"A man who has attained mastery of an art reveals it in his every action." - Anonymous


----------



## Steve (Oct 28, 2013)

CNida said:


> I liked Christian Bale as Batman. I didn't care for the others, but I was still kinda young when the other Batman movies came out.
> 
> I liked Bale as Batman. I don't want to count out Affleck, but, I think some actor continuity would make for a better movie.
> 
> ...


at the time, everyone heard about his casting for the role and had similar reactions to those of hearing that Affleck is in the role. Here's a press release I stumbled on (thanks Google!) from back in 1988.  http://www.timburtoncollective.com/articles/bat7.html

Sounds familiar, eh? But Michael Keaton was an EXCELLENT batman, IMO.  

It's hard to know which Ben Affleck will show up, but the trick isn't going to be playing a good batman.  The tricky part is whether or not Ben can play Bruce Wayne.  Keaton was a great Bruce Wayne.  So was Christian Bale.  Val Kilmer and George Clooney???  Not so much.


----------

